

GigYard – My first side project - evlapix
http://gigyard.com

======
michaelmcmillan
This to me, is not a sideproject which belongs on HN. This is a landingpage
with a mailinglist. I see it says "Copyright © GigYard 2013. All Rights
Reserved" on the bottom. In four(++) months a sideproject should be more than
this, at least when posting it as a "Show HN".

I totally understand that a sideproject entales a lot of work in regards to
creating a business plan, doing market research etc. The thing is, we who
click your link don't really see that. We see the product. Which in this case,
is not there.

I hope you appreciate direct criticism, please don't take it personally.

edit: clarification & typo

~~~
grokcode
Sideproject implies probably working nights and weekends. How many calendar
days it takes to complete something shouldn't have any bearing on how
appropriate a project is for a Show HN post.

Thanks evlapix for building this and good luck with the project.

~~~
michaelmcmillan
You're completely missing my point. It is not the fact that he has used 4
months to get where he is that I'm criticizing, it's the lack of product he's
showcasing.

~~~
davidhariri
I agree with this. Show HN side projects shouldn't be landing pages. Everyone
has a landing page.

~~~
evlapix
Maybe you're right. I could had titled it.. "Show HN: GigYard - My first
landing page".

------
Pyramids
The term 'Gig' is a registered service mark (held by Fiverr) for uses related
to "Operating on-line marketplaces for sellers of goods and/or services" [1]

While this might not be a big consideration right now, this is almost a
guaranteed loss in a UDRP/WIPO case against your domain, since you're in a
very similar space. It might be a good idea to weigh your options prior to
launch, as rebranding will inevitably become more difficult as you acquire
users.

[1] [http://i.imgur.com/bzXgIDi.png](http://i.imgur.com/bzXgIDi.png)

~~~
evlapix
Yikes! Thanks for pointing that out.

I'd rather not get distracted by potential issues like that for now. If
GigYard gets enough users to upset Fiverr over a potential registered service
mark conflict, I'll consider that a good thing.

~~~
sirdogealot
That's a terrible idea imho.

Just change the domain name and relaunch. Problem solved before it began, and
for just $10.

~~~
evlapix
Except then I wouldn't like the name as much.

------
bildung
Two quick notes: The h3 subheading type is so thin it borders on unreadable on
my display (HP LP2065). And I'd rephrase "There's no shame in asking for help.
And with GigYard it isn't a hassle either." into positive expressions - a
study I've read a few years ago has shown that people subconsciously parsing
texts often filter negations away together with other filler words (leaving
only "shame asking help. GigYard hassle."). Therefore it's usually better to
phrase things positively if you call for action.

~~~
evlapix
My instinct tried to steer me away from doing that, but my urgency to get
something out there overcame it. I had anxiety about every damn word I wrote
so I ended up settling with copy I felt "flowed".

I'll look into the type thinness. Thanks for the feedback.

------
karangoeluw
This hurts me eyes:

[http://snappy-
app.com/s/show.php?pass=8a7b5c9965cf420c8a070a...](http://snappy-
app.com/s/show.php?pass=8a7b5c9965cf420c8a070a41ea17ad1a)

Also, like michaelmcmillan, this is not a Show HN, but a landing [age for
email sign ups.

~~~
evlapix
This seems unique to your device. Mind sharing the specs? Here's what it's
supposed to look like: [http://imgur.com/RgoXZuO](http://imgur.com/RgoXZuO)

~~~
ddoolin
Check the hover state of those images.

~~~
evlapix
It seems the service I used for those "share" links is conflicting with my CSS
(www.addthis.com). Can't fix it right now, but at least I know where the
problem is. Thanks for pointing it out!

------
normloman
Copywriter here. I can't tell who I'm supposed to be hiring by reading. From
the pictures, I'm guessing GigYard is a place to hire dog walkers, chefs, and
landscapers. Perhaps you could be more specific on what a "gig" is? Unless
your target market is musicians or freelancers, your audience isn't sure what
it means.

The first rule of copywriting is to highlight benefits, not features. So don't
rave about your powerful search that can filter by territory, hours, or
experience. Say how users can easily hire skilled workers when and where they
are needed.

Also, how is this different than task rabbit? Is hiring local service
providers a problem in need of solving? Do people really need or want this?

~~~
evlapix
I'm so glad to have this feedback. Identifying my audience and avoiding
feature speak where two things I tried to give consideration to while writing
the copy. Still, I couldn't work out how to accomplish that.

The biggest difference from TaskRabbit is likely the direction of
communication. GigYard encourages you to seek out and engage a candidate based
on your needs. While TaskRabbit encourages you to describe your needs then
promotes them to candidates for bidding.

For simple tasks I think the TaskRabbit approach works well. I expect that
GigYard will be used to find service providers that meet more specific
requirements.

------
dougaitken
I think this is a great idea, connecting individuals for those gigs that you
feel some business will overcharge for, nice one!

------
evlapix
Good morning HN! This is the first of my side projects to make it into public
view. Let me know what you think.

~~~
rdvrk
How is it different from taskrabbit.com?

~~~
evlapix
TaskRabbit seems to focus more on simple errands that anybody can do and
handles the details for you. They describe it as "Your to-do's, done".

GigYard focuses on helping people describe their unique qualifications so that
they can be offered as specific services. Then gives customers the tools sort
through those qualifications in order to find what they're looking for. It
also takes a more hands off approach and expects that the customer and service
provider work together. Similar to the way Craigslist works for buyers and
sellers.

------
jwheeler79
theres a quality to the photos youve chosen on the carousel that is really
striking and natural. nice site

~~~
evlapix
Thanks! I sourced them from Flickr. You can filter your search to only include
photos that are licensed for modifying, adapting, and building upon.

